# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Geografie >  Virtuelle Tour durch die königlichen Paläste

## schiene

Viel Spaß beim Rundgang
*http://www.palaces.thai.net/vt/vtgp/*

----------

Nicht schlecht.
Was wird man da erst in 10 Jahren geboten bekommen?

----------


## pit

Ich hab mir das erst jetzt mal angesehen (schade eigentlich). Das ist wirklich ein tolles Ding. 

Im Jahr 2007 (glaube ich) bin ich das letzte Mal wirklich dort gewesen. Es ist eigentlich nur schade, dass Farangs Eintritt bezahlen müssen und Thais freien Eintritt haben. Damit wird der Tourismus gefördert.

Unabhängig davon, das ist toll! Da kann mann immer wieder drauf gehen.

 ::  
Pit

----------

